# Firefox streikt bei bestimmten Seiten

## BlackEye

Hallo Leute,

ich habe hier ein Problem mit dem ich so gar nicht klar komme. Mein Firefox streikt bei bestimmten Seiten ohne erkennbaren Grund. 

Die betroffenen Seiten sind: youtube.com und facebook.com 

Bei youtube läd er die Videos überhaupt nicht mehr. Die Seite selbst funktioniert. Wenn ich mir aber ein Video anschauen möchte, dann bleibt das Video schwarz und er versucht zu laden wie ein Weltmeister. Nach einem gewissen Timeout meldet der Flash-Videoplayer dann den Fehler dass er das Video nicht laden kann.

Bei Facebook geht die komplette Seite nicht zu laden. Ich gebe die url ein und drücke Enter und warte und warte und warte... in der Statuszeile steht nur "Warten auf www.facebook.com". Das wars. Die Seite bleibt weiss und passieren tut nichts mehr.

Starte ich den Firefox mit einem komplett neuen und leeren Profil gehen beide Seiten ganz normal. Das habe ich vor ca einem Monaten schon mal gemacht und mir ein neues Profil eingerichtet weil ich dachte es sei vielleicht im Eimer. Nun habe ich aber wieder dasselbe Problem. Kann doch nicht normal sein...

Ich hab keine Idee woran das liegen mag und warum vor allem nur diese beiden Seiten betroffen sind. Hat ja jemand eine Idee?

Grüße,

Martin

----------

## BlackEye

Hm - nachdem ich jetzt mal etwas genauer geschaut habe scheinen die Cookies schuld zu sein.

Nachdem ich die Cookies beider Seiten komplett entfernt habe gehen sie beide wieder.

Das Interessant allerdings ist, dass wenn ich mich anschließend wieder bei youtube anmelde (das tue ich mit meinem google account - der ist mit youtube verbunden) geht das Dilemma fast schon wieder los. In der Statusleiste steht "warten auf google.com" und das video braucht ca 20 Sekunden bis es anfängt zu laden. Ich könnte wetten das geht jetzt ein paar Tage gut bis es grad wieder ganz im Eimer ist.

Melde ich mich von youtube ab, geht alles gewohnt schnell und flott.

Strange die Angelegenheit...

Gibt es irgendwelche bekannten Probleme mit verbundenen Google-Konten die ich vielleicht kennen sollte?

----------

## BlackEye

Die Facebookprobleme bekomme ich nun auch in Chromium.

Ich muss sporadisch und je nach Aktivitätsintensivität mehrmals täglich die Cookies von Facebook löschen und mich neu einloggen. Irgendwann hängt sich das Zeug bei mir einfach auf.

Hat noch jemand solche Probleme?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Was für eine Firefox Version hast du denn? 

Welche Flash Version?

32 oder 64Bit?

Was passiert wenn du den Firefox aus der Konsole startest? Gibt da dann irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen wenn die Problematik auftritt?

Sebastian

----------

## BlackEye

ich hab die 3.6.9 er Version installiert. 64 Bit

Flash ist ebenfalls in 64Bit mit der Version 10.1.82.76 installiert (die Versionen danach gab es ja nicht als 64Bit)

Das mit der Konsole müsste ich dann erstmal testen wenn der Fehler wieder kommt

----------

## Josef.95

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> ich hab die 3.6.9 er Version installiert. 64 Bit
> 
> Flash ist ebenfalls in 64Bit mit der Version 10.1.82.76 installiert (die Versionen danach gab es ja nicht als 64Bit)
> 
> ...

  Es gibt aktuell wieder ein nativen 64Bit adobe-flash-10.2.161.22_pre20100915 Player, ich denke er sollte ein Test wert sein.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Nimm mal den aktuellsten Flash Player im Tree. Siehe mein Verschreiber.

Sebastian

----------

## BlackEye

Bringt nix - youtube und facebook haben immernoch dieselben Probleme...

Auch mit Chroimum habe ich ähnliche Probleme mit Facebook.

----------

## ScytheMan

hast du irgendwie flashblocker/adblocker installiert?

wie siehts mit nem 3. browser (opera z.b.) aus?

blockt dein router vllt. irgendwelche sachen/läufts auf demselben rechner mit einem anderem os?

----------

## BlackEye

ich installiere mir mal opera und teste es parallel

----------

## BlackEye

... eben habe ich versucht einen Kommentar in Facebook zu schreiben.

Opera: Fehlanzeige. Die Eingabezeile wird grau (wird deaktiviert wenn man sendet - normal bei Facebook) und nichts passiert. 5 Minuten später gebe ich auf.

Ich lade Facebook im Firefox. Gebe denselben Kommentar an derselben Stelle ein (weil der andere ja nicht abgesendet wurde).... Selbes Ergebnis. Nichts passiert... Auch nach einigen Minuten nix...

Ich gebe auf und starte Windows. Lade Firefox, logge mich ein, poste den sch.... Kommentar und gehe ins Bett!

gn8

----------

## Josef.95

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Ich gebe auf und starte Windows. Lade Firefox, logge mich ein, poste den sch.... Kommentar und gehe ins Bett!

  Sorry der Nachfrage, aber was heißt das nun? Konnte der Beitrag unter Windows versendet werden?

wenn nein, dann würde ich den Fehler aber eher bei Facebook und/oder youtube selbst vermuten.

----------

## BlackEye

ja, er konnte unter Windows problemlos versendet werden. Es hat zwar auch dort mal ein paar Sekunden gedauert - ging aber letzten endes raus

----------

## franzf

Kannst du mal den User Agent (Browserkennung) ändern? Auf z.B. firefox auf Windows? Evtl. wird ein fehlerhaftes Script geladen, wenn er dich auf einem Linux sieht.

Amazon lässt mich z.B. keinen Blick ins Buch werfen, solange ich mich als "Firefox auf Linux" ausgebe. Umstellen auf "Firefox auf Windows" und schon geht das  :Smile: 

Es gibt dafür ein Addon für Firefox, damit du schnell umschalten kannst.

----------

## BlackEye

Okay, das teste ich mal aus. Danke für den Tipp!

----------

## BlackEye

Hat leider nichts gebracht. Das war's schon wieder. Verbindung hängt in ewigen Ladeschleifen.

Ich hab mal ein paar Debug-Infos:

Wenn ich Wireshark bemühe und die Kommunikation analysiere wenn ich nun einfach nur auf www.facebook.com zugreifen möchte, dann schickt FF eine GET Anfrage an den Facebook-Server die einfach nie eine Antwort erhält.

Sende ich dieselbe Anfrage via Telnet Manuell ab, bekomme ich dasselbe Ergebnis. Der Server antwortet schlicht und ergreifend nicht. Da kommt nix.

Lasse ich in dieser Anfrage mal den Cookie-String einfach weg - kommt sofort eine Antwort.

Was sagt uns das? Der Fehler liegt scheinbar irgendwie an den Cookies bzw an den damit verbundenen Prozessen auf dem Facebook-Server. Inwiefern sich die Cookies nun zwischen Windows und Linux unterscheiden kann ich einfach nicht beurteilen. Ich installiere jetzt unter Windows mal exakt dieselbe Version von FF und alle Plugins wie ich sie unter Linux auch laufen habe. Wird vermutlich nix ändern - aber ich gehe mal sicher.

Edit: Jetzt wird es spannend. Ich habe eben mal den Gedanken gehabt, diese nicht funktionierende Telnet-Abfrage von einem meiner Root-Server abzusenden. Mit dem angeblich nicht funktionierenden Cookie. Zur Sicherheit habe ich sie im selben Augenblick auch nochmal von meinem Rechner abgesendet.

Das Ergebnis: Auf meinem Rechner immer noch das Ergebnis -> keine Antwort.

Auf meinem Root-Server hingegen bekomme ich sofort eine Reaktion.

Jetzt bin ich auf Antworten gespannt...Last edited by BlackEye on Tue Sep 28, 2010 11:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ScytheMan

wie siehts denn mit dns servern aus? nutzt du unter windows dieselben?  hast du unter gentoo vllt. mal andre eingestellt (z.b. in firefox selbst)?

----------

## BlackEye

Ich hatte eben nochmal meinen Kommentar vor Dir kommentiert. Ich denke das hast Du nicht mitbekommen.

Ausgehend von der neuen Information bin ich nun einen Schritt weiter. Ich habe die Vermutung das mein Router irgendwas blockt. Eine Application-FW ist dort aber nicht installiert. Das muss ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen.

Edit: Mist. Ich habe nicht richtig nachgedacht. Obwohl ich eine Fehlfunktion des Routers noch nicht ganz ausschließe - muss ich dazu sagen, dass meine Windows-Testumgebung in einer Virtualbox VM auf meinem Linux-Rechner läuft. Im Endeffekt also über selbigen mutmaßlich defekten Router. Von Windows aus funktioniert aber die selbe Telnet-Anfrage wie sie auf dem Linux-Host nicht funktioniert.

Jetzt weiss ich erstmal gar nichts mehr ...

Edit2: Oh ja cool. Also das hier scheint dann tatsächlich doch am Hardwarerouter zu liegen. Ich habe hier noch einen zweiten Internetzugang, welcher nicht über den Hardwarerouter geht. Sondern direkt über einen Linux-Server mit einem angeschlossenen DSL-Modem. Wenn ich nun alles beim alten lasse (also über den Hardwarerouter ins Internet gehe) und von Windows aus diese Telnetanfrage starte, funktioniert's. Von Linux aus funktioniert exakt dieselbe Telnetanfrage nicht. Beide Systeme haben dabei den Hardwarerouter als Default-GW.

Stelle ich jetzt mein Defaultgateway auf den zweiten Internetzugang (via den Linux-Server mir DSL-Modem) um, funktioniert die eben gescheiterte Telnetanfrage sofort. Ich bin "begeistert"...

Selbst die neueste Firmware von dem "Mistding" bringt keine Besserung. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen draytek vigor2910 Router. Ich kann es mir jetzt nicht mehr anders erklären, als dass dieses Ding Mist baut.

----------

